# Buterfly-Mixery Vol. 8 - Sex and the City Special (Sarah Jessica Parker, Kim Cattrall,Kristin Davis, Cynthia Nixon) x280



## Buterfly (1 Sep. 2008)

*

Sarah Jessica Parker*














































































 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 



 

 

 









*Kim Cattrall




*

 





























































































 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 









*Kristin Davis*













 



 







 







 

 

 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 
































 



 


 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 



 


 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 



 


 

 

 

 









*Cynthia Nixon*







 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 


 








 








 







 




 



















 

 




 

 

 





 

 

 




 

 



 

 




 

 

 

 

 

 




falls sich einer wundert, warum sie da so dick ist: Sie ist schwanger auf dem Bild 











*Alle zusammen*






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 



 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## walme (9 Jan. 2010)

*Buterfly*
für den super mix der Ladys


----------

